# Size vs orgasm



## Coloradogirl (Sep 14, 2017)

My ex had a large **** and could hit a spot that felt good. My current lover has an average size ****. He can't hit that spot but he does bring me to orgasm that causes me to ejaculate. Which is better?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Umm...
You tell us??


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Whichever one you like better is better for you. 

Personally I don't find squirting is a measure of how good an O was. I've had plenty of amazing ones with no squirting and plenty of ok ones with. 

I'd just rather have good orgasms however I get them


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Coloradogirl said:


> My ex had a large **** and could hit a spot that felt good. My current lover has an average size ****. He can't hit that spot but he does bring me to orgasm that causes me to ejaculate. Which is better?


What spot are you talking about? If the one who can't hit "that spot" is the one making you orgasm, it sounds like "that spot" isn't very important.

Something smells fishy with this post.


----------



## David51 (Sep 12, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> What spot are you talking about? If the one who can't hit "that spot" is the one making you orgasm, it sounds like "that spot" isn't very important.
> 
> 
> 
> Something smells fishy with this post.




Mackrel



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

There's more than just the 1 fun spot in the vagina. Some just hit things and fill things up better. 

A penis can give me a piv orgasm that's good and decent and another penis can just hit all the right spots and give me a crazy, amazing orgasm. 

Her current is likely hitting the gspot making her squirt. That other was likely filling more giving a more intense feeling. Both are fine, depends on what you like and what works best for you. 

Gspot squirting isn't a measure of how good the orgasm is which is likely where she's confused. It felt better with ex but she squirts with bf and we think squirting is supposed to be the best thing ever and it's not


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> There's more than just the 1 fun spot in the vagina. Some just hit things and fill things up better.
> 
> A penis can give me a piv orgasm that's good and decent and another penis can just hit all the right spots and give me a crazy, amazing orgasm.
> 
> ...


I wasn't referring to the squirting at all. If the other was "giving a more intense feeling, " why no mention of orgasm at all?

The ONLY mention of orgasm of any type was with the one that DIDN'T hit the spot. Hence my confusion.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Try different positions. 

This topic seems like bate anyway.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Coloradogirl said:


> Which is better?


Well I know it comes to improving performance and gaining the stamina needed to win a championship race, generally speaking the size of the jockey can actually be significant! Guess which guy has the advantage and makes the others jealous?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Coloradogirl said:


> My ex had a large **** and could hit a spot that felt good. My current lover has an average size ****. He can't hit that spot but he does bring me to orgasm that causes me to ejaculate. Which is better?


The one your with now because there is an emotional connection.


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Maybe both? Which one feels the best?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Coloradogirl said:


> *My ex* had a large **** and could hit a spot that felt good. *My current lover* has an average size ****. He can't hit that spot but he does bring me to orgasm that causes me to ejaculate. Which is better?


How would any of us know? We have not been with either and have no idea what you like better!


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Be sure to tell your current bf that the last one was soooo much bigger.

That should help you make your decision to go back to the old one.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Hmm, I guess I would go with the one you have a better connection with? The difference could be accounted for with some toy play, such as a large dildo or vibrator. It sounds like the orgasms are good both ways, just different. If you have a preference for one over the other, you'll just have to decide how important it is to you.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

badsanta said:


> Well I know it comes to improving performance and gaining the stamina needed to win a championship race, generally speaking the size of the jockey can actually be significant! Guess which guy has the advantage and makes the others jealous?


Save a horse, ride a jockey!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Something tells me this post was done as a drive by!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Save a horse, ride a jockey!












:lol: :rofl:


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Dear OP;

Have you ever considered that your current man might view the problem as you and not him?



> The study found that women with a clitoris 2.5 centimeters (1 inch) or less from their urinary tract will be able to reach a climax through penetrative sex. Any more than 3 centimeters (1.2 inches) away and it’s unlikely they will be able to orgasm through penetrative sex.


Shape Of A Woman?s Vagina Can Seriously Impact Her Sex Life, According To A New Study | IFLScience

In all fairness to him, work with him on finding something mutually enjoyable. Don't blame it on him, as you might also be partially responsible for the situation.

Good luck.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Young at Heart said:


> Don't blame it on him, as you might also be partially responsible for the situation.
> 
> Good luck.


Yeah, this.

My size and (more importantly, I guess) shape hits all the right spots with my wife. I was not a good fit for my ex wife, nor (I don't think) with any other woman I've been with. She has essentially said nobody has been a better "fit" for her.

Every penis is different, and every vagina is different. What I have won't work with all women. What my wife has won't work for all men.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> Dear OP;
> 
> Have you ever considered that your current man might view the problem as you and not him?
> 
> ...


Wow. This article literally says nothing about the vagina or the shape of it. What it talks about is the placement of the clitoris and how that placement determines whether a woman can O from PIV or not.

The way you used it in your post makes me wonder if you read it first? It has zero comment on the fit or size of a penis (and also the fact that they even used the word vagina in the title when the point was about the clitoris makes me wonder who is the editor at that website and do they know enough about female anatomy to even publish an 800 word article? Good lord).


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Wow. This article literally says nothing about the vagina or the shape of it. What it talks about is the placement of the clitoris and how that placement determines whether a woman can O from PIV or not.
> 
> The way you used it in your post makes me wonder if you read it first? It has zero comment on the fit or size of a penis (and also the fact that they even used the word vagina in the title when the point was about the clitoris makes me wonder who is the editor at that website and do they know enough about female anatomy to even publish an 800 word article? Good lord).


Yes, I had read the article long ago....several times and reread it prior to posting. 

The OP's point was her current partners penis size was the whole problem. She focused just on penis size. I never used the word vagina in my post. I said, it might also or partially be part of her anatomy. 

I agree the article says nothing about the vagina or its shape directly. It talks about the clitoris head and its relative distance to the urinary tract. However the study (even if not discussed in the web article) does.

As to the


> makes me wonder who is the editor at that website and do they know enough about female anatomy


There were referencing a peer reviewed paper in Clinical Anatomy Anatomic variation and orgasm: Could variations in anatomy explain differences in orgasmic success? - Emhardt - 2016 - Clinical Anatomy - Wiley Online Library

I would expect people in the field of Clinical Anatomy "know enough about female anatomy." to speak with a degree of authority.

May I quote from the article abstract:


> The clitoris is the primary anatomical feature for female orgasm, *including its migration toward the anterior vaginal wall.* In conclusions, orgasms are complex phenomena involving psychological, physiological, and anatomic variation.


A different article also focuses on the clitoris and female orgasm, but discusses how the internal part of the clitoris and its extensions relative to the vagina may be the issue.

Clitoral Size, Distance From Vagina May Cause Women To Have Orgasm Troubles



> Although most people should be familiar with the clitoris’ extra-sensitive external part, called the glans, few know that it extends beneath the skin, into a wishbone-like shape. Beyond the glans, there’s the body, which curves downward toward the vaginal opening. From where it curves, it splits into a wishbone-like structure called the crura (plural for crus), which extends outwards, and is mostly associated with urethral and perineal tissue, and nerves and ligaments. Also connected to the clitoris, in-between the crura, are two bulbs — essentially spongy erectile tissue that becomes engorged when stimulated — that “hug” the vaginal opening, according to the Museum of Sex.
> 
> Researchers of the current study found that women who were diagnosed with anorgasmia, an inability to orgasm even after stimulation, had a larger distance between their clitoral glans and body, and the vaginal opening. In all, the distance was about five to six centimeters longer — on average, the crura and body can be up to 10 centimeters


Again, the point I was trying to make is that the problem she was posting about might not be totally his anatomy.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. This article literally says nothing about the vagina or the shape of it. What it talks about is the placement of the clitoris and how that placement determines whether a woman can O from PIV or not.
> ...


My point about not knowing enough about female anatomy was because they specifically used the word vagina in the article title and then spoke nothing about the vagina. Most people who understand anatomy know that there are different names for different parts of the female anatomy and when referring to the vagina they should actually be talking about the vagina. 

But my point to you was just that the OP - regardless if she was somewhat ignorant herself or not about her own orgasms - was specifically asking a question about size and orgasms. Not about the clitoris or other ways of orgasm. I know you are only trying to be helpful though. I just couldn't get past the use of the word vagina in the article title. Lol


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> Again, the point I was trying to make is that the problem she was posting about might not be totally his anatomy.


----------

